# Newegg next day shipping?



## staplerz

Okay so i just finished checking out from newegg. I bought over a thousand dollars of stuff. I also made the shipping UPS next day which was $54. This week i have a three day week end.(i dont have school on friday) I really want to build my comp over that the week but im not sure if all the stuff will get here in time. Do you think it will? So i have $1,100 of merchandise shipping with UPS next day...Do you think newegg will process my order in time for that next day shipping to take effect?? Oh and i live in Cali and i think newegg has a headquarters here. What do you think?


----------



## kof2000

pay the 2.99 for rush order.


----------



## Punk

Well it depends also on how big and serious the compagny is. Next day is kinda hard to do, but i'll say After your weekend is the longest time you'll wait.


----------



## Geoff

If you order before noon PST, then it should be shipped out that day.  But pay for rush order if you want it shipped that day.

The hard thing is that with huge orders, they ship from different warehouses, so theres more of a chance of it not all shipping out the same day.


----------

